# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Cubot X16 (16GB) με προβλημα

## fuzz

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7899600/Cub...6GB.html#specs

στα 25 ευρω με εξοδα αποστολης δικα μου (courier)
εχει σπασμενο digitizer - με ποντικι λειτουργει κανονικα
μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για καποια εφαρμογη android π.χ. IP CAMERAcubot1.jpgcubot2.jpg

----------

